
Ask HN: Is the word beautiful becoming overused? - nevster
Every time now, when I see a product announcement and how their interface is beautiful, I find myself groaning.
======
angersock
Similarly, I wince every time "...made with love" is appended to marketing
copy.

More accurate:

"...made with the hope of getting TechCrunch"

"...made with the money of me-too venture capitalists"

"...made with the bare minimum of technical effort needed"

"...made with far too much design and technical effort"

aaargh.

------
yen223
Here's a fun drinking game: take a sip every time you see the word "beautiful"
in a product review. Take double if the review was for an Apple product.

------
wmf
In general when people apply adjectives to their own stuff it's more of an
aspirational buzzword than reality.

